# ATO: Lodging a tax return for your business



## Jack Malarkey (Jan 11, 2016)

From the Australian Taxation Office's Small Business Newsroom:

*Lodging a tax return for your business*










*29 August 2018*

You have a choice in how to lodge your tax return. You can lodge:


through a registered tax agent - contact them by 31 October if you haven't lodged with them before
online with myTax if you're a sole trader
using standard business reporting (SBR) enabled software if you're a company, trust or partnership
by paper.
Make sure you check your return before it's lodged, even if you use a tax agent.

*When is your tax return due?*

If you lodge:


through a tax agent, they will tell you when your tax return is due
yourself as a
sole trader, partnership or trust, your tax return is due by 31 October
company, you will need to check the due date. Generally the lodgment and payment date for small companies is 28 February. If you have any outstanding tax returns, the due date is 31 October.

*Next step:*


Make sure you search the registerExternal Link to ensure your tax agent is registered with Tax Practitioners Board
*Find out about:*


Lodge online with myTax for sole traders
income tax return for how, when and what to lodge
*Watch:*

How to complete the business section in myTax: 



.

(https://www.ato.gov.au/Newsroom/sma...-tax-return-for-your-business/?sbnews20180912)


----------

